# alternator failure



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I have a auto 91SE, my problem is that I'm about to put a third alternator in it. For three years, every year my alternator dies. First question, is this normal for maximas? Second, can I put a differt sized pully on the alternator to make it last longer? I have checked and cleaned the battery and alternator connections already. It seems like the alternator is always trying to charge the battery, but the battery is new and holds a charge. Any suggestions would help, I'm probilly missing something simple.


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I had a problem with my alternator (89) though not the same as yours. The alternator was always drawing power from the battery, causing the battery to fail. It turned out to be a bad circuit. I keep pulling fuses to see which one was the culprit. When the correct fuse was found, it eliminated the problem. This doesn't sound like your problem but maybe it could be a cause. The other area is the rebuilt alternators are usually crap and do fail!
Good luck


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

I know this sounds maybe "odd"!, but have you got any outrageous I.C.E. in the car, some AMP loads can "kick" the circuits a little hard. ..or over-rated Headlamp bulbs?
The other thing is, have you tensioned the belt toooo much, and wiped out the bearings.
Maybe it is the wrong rated alternator!

Can you ask the guy who sells you the next one, what, in his estimation has caused it to go wrong. There are field coils, a Regulator, and Rectifiers in there, but they should last longer than what you say!

There, my 2 cents worth!


----------



## super32 (Sep 5, 2004)

hopefully, you're buying somewhat good alternators. The ones that autolite make are "okay", but only offer a limited time warranty (unless they now offer longer term warranties). Napa auto stores sell alternators with lifetime warranties. Then, as soon as you get your alternator, ask the store to immediately test the alternator to make sure it works. But, that may not be the problem since you change the alternator on a yearly basis.

From what RichieB said, it could point to your heavy audio system. make sure your grounds are good and all that. When another alternator goes bad, ask the store to test it out for you and see if both of you can try to figure out the problem.


----------

